# ibuypowerpc--good???



## priestmer

Hi! I was wondering if you wonderful computer gurus could help me out. I am a teacher and have three children so I am on a budget--I love gaming and I want to get a new computer.  My old one is five years  old and has a crappy graphics card. I did not know what I was doing ---I am thinking of buying the following computer for sims 3, fable, elder schrolls...
What do you think?

iBuypower Gamer 528GN Gaming PC 
AMD Phenom x4 9550 Quad-Core processor 
Asus M2A-VM Mainboard 
4GB High-Speed DDR2-800 Memory 
20x DL DVD+/-RW Drive 
16x DVD-Rom Drive 
500GB SATA Hard Drive 
Onboard Audio, LAN 
ATI Radeon HD4850 512MB 
NZXT Guardian 921 with ATI graphic + Blue Color Lighting 
580 Watt PSU 
12-in-1 media card reader/writer 
Keyboard/Mouse


----------



## speedysim313

build ur own computer, especially if you want it for gaming more than likely u will be saving $150-250 by building ur self. Cyberpower and dell and those companys that will "custom" make a pc to ur specs over charge certain things and they get the cheaper brand lets say for a graphics card or power supply. If you need help picking out products for the build just let me kno i can put together a nice budget gaming pc.


----------



## barney.stinson

CPU - 190
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103471

Motherboard - 110
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387

Memory - 90                    (2 sets)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220334

GPU - 115
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130339

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150348
for 110


PSU 70
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341019

Optical Drive 30
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118032

Hard Drive - 100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284

Casing - 55
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042

Total 760

ibuypowr
use crappy PSU their memory is also not that good


----------



## priestmer

To be completely honest I am scared to build my own--I do not know who to have help me and there are so many considerations...

  Also what if it doesn't work---I tried to upgrade my last computer and it never worked right after that.


----------



## bomberboysk

Ok, do us a favor. Read through this guide here, looking at the pictures and reading, and tell us how capable you think you would be of doing it:
http://www.computerforum.com/104641-how-build-computer-step-step-photos.html


----------



## priestmer

I have 3 young children--I do not see how I can do it. 

Do either of these seem ok--for a busy tech wimp--who loves computers???

Cyberpowerpc.com Mega Special II $784
*BASE_PRICE: [+619] 
CAS: New!! NZXT Beta Gaming Mid-Tower Case w/ 420 Watts Power Supply 
CPU: AMD Phenom™II X3 720 Black Edition Triple-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology 
CD: (Special Price) LG 22X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER (Black Color) 
FLASHMEDIA: INTERNAL 12in1 Flash Media Reader/Writer (BLACK COLOR) 
FAN: AMD ATHLON64 CERTIFIED CPU FAN & HEATSINK
HDD: Single Hard Drive (500GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD) 
KEYBOARD: PS2 MULTIMEDIA INTERNET CONTROL KEYBOARD (BLACK COLOR)
MOUSE: XtremeGear Optical USB 3 Buttons Gaming Mouse 
MOTHERBOARD: GigaByte MA770T-UD3P AM3 DDR3 770 Chipset 1666+/1333/1066 with PCIe slot SATA RAID MB w/GbLAN,USB2.0,IEEE1394,&7.1Audio 
MEMORY: 4GB (2GBx2) PC1333 DDR3 PC3 10666 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair or Major Brand) 
VIDEO: ATI Radeon HD 4850 PCI-E 16X 512MB Video Card (Major Brand Powered by ATI) 
OS: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium w/ Service Pack 1 [+104] (64-bit Edition) 
POWERSUPPLY: 650 Watts Power Supplies [+61] (Corsair CMPSU-650TX - Quad SLI Ready) 
RUSH: NO; READY TO SHIP IN 5~10 BUSINESS DAYS 
SERVICE: STANDARD WARRANTY: 3-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY PLUS LIFE-TIME TECHNICAL SUPPORT
SOUND: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO 



iBuypower Gamer 528GN Gaming PC
•	AMD Phenom x4 9550 Quad-Core processor 
•	Asus M2A-VM Mainboard 
•	4GB High-Speed DDR2-800 Memory 
•	20x DL DVD+/-RW Drive 
•	16x DVD-Rom Drive 
•	500GB SATA Hard Drive 
•	Onboard Audio, LAN 
•	ATI Radeon HD4850 512MB 
•	NZXT Guardian 921 with ATI graphic + Blue Color Lighting 
•	580 Watt PSU 
•	12-in-1 media card reader/writer 
•	Keyboard/Mouse


----------



## Trio

bomberboysk said:


> Ok, do us a favor. Read through this guide here, looking at the pictures and reading, and tell us how capable you think you would be of doing it:
> http://www.computerforum.com/104641-how-build-computer-step-step-photos.html


Yeah. It really isn't that difficult putting together your own. It's really just like plugging the tv into the wall socket. You just have to learn about the interfaces on ther motherboard, like SATA, PCI-e, 24-pin power connector, 4-pin molex connectors, etc. But you also have to learn about each individual part of the computer, and compare specs to other hardware and make your choice from there.


----------



## priestmer

Was that english? You guys are great and I wish I felt capable--Actually I think if I had the money and my kids were older (now 7, 4 and 1 1/2) I would probably love the challenge--I love research (I know I am weird). For the past week I have researched video cards memory, processors, etc.. I just dont feel like I have the tech knowledge or the money to spare if I screw up.. I appreciate the suggestions though.


----------



## bomberboysk

priestmer said:


> Was that english? You guys are great and I wish I felt capable--Actually I think if I had the money and my kids were older (now 7, 4 and 1 1/2) I would probably love the challenge--I love research (I know I am weird). For the past week I have researched video cards memory, processors, etc.. I just dont feel like I have the tech knowledge or the money to spare if I screw up.. I appreciate the suggestions though.



Yeah, not a whole lot of tech knowledge needed. A standard rig would prolly take less than 2 hours for a complete build, with kids, have someone take them to the park for an hour, between the car ride and the hour should have time to build a computer Essentially the work you do is buy the stuff and put it together, we can help you with a parts list and whatnot


----------



## MorningWood

ibuypower is better than Alienware...THATS for sure.


But really man...these days its best to just build your own computer.  Computer companies are overpriced and a PITA


You dont need much knowledge to put the computer parts together.  The only hard part is actually putting the computer together.  I was new to the whole building your own computer thing, and I learned A LOT through doing so and this forum.


----------



## CardboardSword

priestmer said:


> I have 3 young children--I do not see how I can do it.
> 
> Do either of these seem ok--for a busy tech wimp--who loves computers???
> 
> Cyberpowerpc.com Mega Special II $784
> *BASE_PRICE: [+619]
> CAS: New!! NZXT Beta Gaming Mid-Tower Case w/ 420 Watts Power Supply
> CPU: AMD Phenom™II X3 720 Black Edition Triple-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology
> CD: (Special Price) LG 22X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER (Black Color)
> FLASHMEDIA: INTERNAL 12in1 Flash Media Reader/Writer (BLACK COLOR)
> FAN: AMD ATHLON64 CERTIFIED CPU FAN & HEATSINK
> HDD: Single Hard Drive (500GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
> KEYBOARD: PS2 MULTIMEDIA INTERNET CONTROL KEYBOARD (BLACK COLOR)
> MOUSE: XtremeGear Optical USB 3 Buttons Gaming Mouse
> MOTHERBOARD: GigaByte MA770T-UD3P AM3 DDR3 770 Chipset 1666+/1333/1066 with PCIe slot SATA RAID MB w/GbLAN,USB2.0,IEEE1394,&7.1Audio
> MEMORY: 4GB (2GBx2) PC1333 DDR3 PC3 10666 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair or Major Brand)
> VIDEO: ATI Radeon HD 4850 PCI-E 16X 512MB Video Card (Major Brand Powered by ATI)
> OS: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium w/ Service Pack 1 [+104] (64-bit Edition)
> POWERSUPPLY: 650 Watts Power Supplies [+61] (Corsair CMPSU-650TX - Quad SLI Ready)
> RUSH: NO; READY TO SHIP IN 5~10 BUSINESS DAYS
> SERVICE: STANDARD WARRANTY: 3-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY PLUS LIFE-TIME TECHNICAL SUPPORT
> SOUND: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO



While I must admit I agree with the other forum members about the superiority of your own build, I'm not gonna try and force it on you. The machine I quoted is the one I would get from the ones you listed. The 4850 is a very solid mid-range card, and I'd sooner take a Phenom II Tri-core over a Phenom X4, not to mention they overclock really well.


----------



## priestmer

If I was to build my own what should I look for in a processor. I know the speed is important but what else--what do all those stats mean????


----------



## Trio

Well, cache is the amount of memory the processor can hold before processing it. The processor processes things in order, and holds the rest of the informatio nelse where. So the more cache you have, the more it can process. So that's what's ment by level 1 cache and level 2 cache and level 3 cache. Leve 1 cache is used most often by the CPU. The size of level 2 cache has the greatest impact on performance.

The wattage just tells you the amount of wats the CPU consumes, and how much heat it produceses. A 135w CPU consumes more electricity and produces more heat than a lower wattage CPU

Stuff like 45nm and 65nm just means the size of transistors (switches to relay electrical signals) on the CPU. The smaller the transistor, the better because it's more compact. 

64-bit and 32-bit is the bandwidth of the CPU "Data Bus". It means that the CPU can transport 64-bits of information to the RAM. A 64-bit CPU is needed for a 64-bit OS, like Vista 64-bit version.

Things like LGA 775 and AM3 is the socket the CPU is compatible with. CPU's don't fit into all sockets; they only fit into the kind of socket they are made for. So an LGA 775 CPU fits a LGA 775 socket, but not an AM3 socket.

A duo core means two CPU cores in one, Tri core is three CPUs in one, and Quad core is four CPUs in one.


----------



## Jamin43

priestmer said:


> To be completely honest I am scared to build my own--I do not know who to have help me and there are so many considerations...
> 
> Also what if it doesn't work---I tried to upgrade my last computer and it never worked right after that.



I wouldn't worry too much about that.  I just overcame your fears last weekend with my first PC build.  I stretched my budget to get an i7 - which was probably a few hundred out of my forecasted Price range - but in the end I wanted what I ended up building. 

I was big time stressed b/c I thought if I screwed something up - I would be putting off getting another MOBO or CPU for about 6 months to save up again.  IN the end - it was really simple.  The most stressful part to me was hooking up the power cables - but it was really about as simple as This plug fits - here - so it goes here.  2 MOBO cables from PSU - Case fan hooks directly into PSU via MOLEX cables - HDD and Optical drive - PCI-e cable hooked direct into PSU - hooked into MOLEX cables - and you're up and running. 

If your library has this book - pick it up 
"Building the perfect PC" by O'Reilly publishing.  

It gives you a good view of what you're looking at.  Building a PC is pretty much plug and play - and if you have any questions while building - post on this site and somebody will help you through the question.  

IIRC - I posted about 4 or 5 times with questions that popped up during my build where fellow boardmembers helped me through it.  Google had most of the answers too if  you run into a specific question / problem.  It stretched a 2 hour build into a day and a half - but I was being overly cautious with my first build.  I anticipate my second build will go alot quicker 

The best part of building your own PC - is you get to take the fear factor out of your PC in the future.  I don't expect to ever buy another DELL - I'll probably build every PC from here on out - and learn a little more each time I upgrade - tweak - overclock - read - etc.


----------



## priestmer

OK, I think I understood most of that--except where you were talking about sockets--the socket connects where and how do I know what I want?

Also like I said before I do not have a lot of money to spend but I still enjoy gaming. How much processor do I need?

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Trio

priestmer said:


> OK, I think I understood most of that--except where you were talking about sockets--the socket connects where and how do I know what I want?
> 
> Also like I said before I do not have a lot of money to spend but I still enjoy gaming. How much processor do I need?
> 
> Thanks for all the help


Here's an LGA 775 socket on the motherboard:






and this is an LGA 775 CPU:






Basically, it's like fitting a square through a square hole; you have to find the right size. Because of the different number of pins on the CPU, different locations of pins on the chips, and probably different sizes of the CPU socket and CPU, CPUs have different sockets.

The kind of processor you want really depends on your budget and what you'd be doing with the computer. Well obviously, you'd want a modern CPU since most applications run best on modern CPUs. A typical CPU today would be a duo-core, meaning two CPUs in one. 

Also, you have to choose which brand of CPU you want when you're on a budget. There's only two brands of CPUs: AMD and Intel. Right now, Intel is producing the best CPUs, however Intel chips aren't cheap. You could get an AMD CPU that's almost as good and cheaper than an intel. So say you want a duo-core CPU, they are usually around $150 for an Intel brand, but an AMD duo core is around $90. 

If you want to game, you should go with a duo core. You'll also want to buy a graphics card, since they run better than a graphics processor integrated onto the motherboard. If you're on a tight budget, get an AMD.


----------



## priestmer

Thanks. Come back later I am sure I will have more questions. 

You all have been very helpful!!!


----------



## tlarkin

If you work for a school system you must have IT people.  Ask them questions, see if they can give you pointers, and perhaps maybe offer the guy a 12 pack of beer to build one for you.

I'd do it for a 12pk of beer.


----------



## bcoffee20

if you still dont want to build your own theres a really respectable member here selling his computer in the for sale section and it has better specs than the ibuypower. you could also check newegg since they usually have some good deals


----------



## priestmer

How do you know what kind of motherboard you need?


----------



## bomberboysk

priestmer said:


> How do you know what kind of motherboard you need?



Depends on the cpu/budget your looking at. What kind of budget are you looking at and i could get you a rough list...


----------



## Jamin43

priestmer said:


> How do you know what kind of motherboard you need?



You pick a processor or CPU first.  Depending on the Processor you choose - there are said motherboards that work with em.  i.e. If you want a Phenom II - it's an AM3 Socket.  They are compatable with AM3 socket Motherboards - and AM2+ of many manufacturers.  

* If you chose an i7 platform - you have the 1366 x58 motherboards to choose from
* If you choose a dual core intel - you'll most likely have the 775 socket.  You can get more compatability details at either the Intel's or AMD's website.

i.e.
AMD's recommended Motherboards per CPU
http://products.amd.com/en-us/RecommendedMBFilter.aspx

I chose a MOBO based on number of reviews - what was said in reviews on Newegg.com / Brand / price and features.  ASUS & Gigabyte are pretty much mainstream - reliable motherboards as a starting point.  I chose Gigabyte - b/c they were noted as better customer service - and for my first build there was a chance I may call upon that C/S.  Ultimately - I didn't need to as everything went together smoothely out of the box.


----------



## Trio

Jamin43 said:


> You pick a processor or CPU first.  Depending on the Processor you choose - there are said motherboards that work with em.  i.e. If you want a Phenom II - it's an AM3 Socket.  They are compatable with AM3 socket Motherboards - and AM2+ of many manufacturers.
> 
> * If you chose an i7 platform - you have the 1366 x58 motherboards to choose from
> * If you choose a dual core intel - you'll most likely have the 775 socket.  You can get more compatability details at either the Intel's or AMD's website.
> 
> i.e.
> AMD's recommended Motherboards per CPU
> http://products.amd.com/en-us/RecommendedMBFilter.aspx
> 
> I chose a MOBO based on number of reviews - what was said in reviews on Newegg.com / Brand / price and features.  ASUS & Gigabyte are pretty much mainstream - reliable motherboards as a starting point.  I chose Gigabyte - b/c they were noted as better customer service - and for my first build there was a chance I may call upon that C/S.  Ultimately - I didn't need to as everything went together smoothely out of the box.



What he said. What could also help you is the chipset. The x58 chipset is an Intel chipset, and with it you can use an i7 CPU. It also allows you to use four PCI-E slots - 2 at 16x speed and 2 at 8x speed (right?). They chipset also lets you use a certain kind of RAM, like DDR3. But the CPU also has to be compatible with the RAM type, which shouldn't be a problem since the chipset limits the type of CPU used, right?

Btw, PCI-E is the interface for add-on cards, like graphics cards or audio cards. It's basically a slot where you put the card in. Certain slots run at certain speeds. For example, for PCI-E there's 16x speed (fastest), 8x speed, and 1x speed. PCI-E cards run at 16x. Before buying a card, be sure the slot runs at the speed specified by the card specs.

Also, there are two main sizes for an average motherboard: an ATX and mini ATX. An ATX is 12x9 inches, and the mini atx is 9x9 inches I think. There isn't a difference in speed, but you do lose add-on slots.


----------



## priestmer

Okay--well I am definately on a budget...I am looking at..

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition Callisto 3.1GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Processor $109

or

CPU: AMD Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz 3 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 95W Triple-Core Black Processor

I need to spend $800 tops--not including monitor, keyboard or mouse.


----------



## bomberboysk

priestmer said:


> Okay--well I am definately on a budget...I am looking at..
> 
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition Callisto 3.1GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Processor $109
> 
> or
> 
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz 3 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 95W Triple-Core Black Processor
> 
> I need to spend $800 tops--not including monitor, keyboard or mouse.



Could build a decent rig for that, operating system included?

CPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103648&Tpk=710

Mobo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128378

Memory:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231189

PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341018

Case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103025

GPU:- use the coupon code listed on the page
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102837

ODD:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151173

Hard Drive:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284

If you dont need an OS and already have one or plan on using windows 7 RC, go with this cpu:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103650


----------



## priestmer

Would I need 700w power supply?


----------



## Trio

It's probably an overkill if you aren't planning to use two graphics cards, but it's always nice having a strong PSU if you ever plan on upgrading pieces that demands more power. 

Btw, if you want a flashy computer, you should really get a case with a window. I like bombers list, but I don't know much about ATI cards, so I can't offer any advice on that. Also, the CPUs he posted are special, because you can OC them really easily. By OCing, you make the CPU faster. If you plan to OC, get an aftermarket heatsink, since the heatsinks that come along with the CPU aren't very good. They're good enough to cool to CPU as it as, but OCing increases heat.


----------



## priestmer

Could someone explain what the specifications mean on an internal hard drive?

Example--What is the difference?
Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drives

Western Digital RE3 WD5002ABYS-01B1B0 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive


----------



## trapar

Priestmer, I would also recommend for you to build it yourself. I built my own first PC about a month ago and I didn't have any experience at all. But I managed to do it all, including the cable managemt, in 4-5 hours. If it helps, you can even try looking for some "How To..." videos on Youtube.


----------



## Trio

priestmer said:


> Could someone explain what the specifications mean on an internal hard drive?
> 
> Example--What is the difference?
> Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drives
> 
> Western Digital RE3 WD5002ABYS-01B1B0 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive


Western Digital is the brand, and Caviar is the name of those HDD's. WD1001FALS is the product code. 1TB means it has 1 terra bytes of space, meaning 1,000,000,000,000 bytes of space. 7200RPM is how fast the disk inside the hard drive is spinning (RPM = revolution per minute). The faster the RPM, the faster it access information. 5000RPM is average. 16MB cache is basically the same thing I explained earlier about the CPU level 1, level 2, and level 3 cache. It temporarily holds information to speed up processing.

I'll just give a quick explanation. It might be a little outdated (I was reading about older technology that's based on todays stuff), but it should still be the same thing. Basically, when the computer processes information, it grabs more than it needs to save loading time. It stores those extra things in cache, so when the user does try to access the information, it's ready. Not a whole lot of people talk about cache on a hard drive, so I can't say anything else though.

There's two types of SATA: SATA I  that runs at 1.5Gb/s and SATA II that runs at 3.0Gb/s. SATA II has more bandwidth, so it "doubles the speed". But I've read that if what's in the hard drive doesn't exceed, or touch, the maximum bandwidth, then SATA II is pretty pointless. Well that's what I've read, I'm not sure if it's true or not, but it does make sense.

Take a look at latency times. They tell you how long hard drives take to access information in milliseconds.

I think the second HDD you posted is a Raptor. They're the faster hard drives Western Digital produces.


----------



## Bodaggit23

This poor guy has been bullied into building his own pc, even when he's stated several times that he doesn't have the time to do it, or the confidence.

Why couldn't someone just answer his question?



priestmer said:


> iBuypower Gamer 528GN Gaming PC
> AMD Phenom x4 9550 Quad-Core processor
> Asus M2A-VM Mainboard
> 4GB High-Speed DDR2-800 Memory
> 20x DL DVD+/-RW Drive
> 16x DVD-Rom Drive
> 500GB SATA Hard Drive
> Onboard Audio, LAN
> ATI Radeon HD4850 512MB
> NZXT Guardian 921 with ATI graphic + Blue Color Lighting
> 580 Watt PSU
> 12-in-1 media card reader/writer
> Keyboard/Mouse



This pc would do anything you need it to.


----------



## Jamin43

Bodaggit23 said:


> This poor guy has been bullied into building his own pc, even when he's stated several times that he doesn't have the time to do it, or the confidence.
> 
> Why couldn't someone just answer his question?
> .



Good point Bodaggit,

I built my PC - b/c I wanted to build it myself.  If this guy is inclined to do so - he should.  If he's not - he shouldn't.  Totally a personal decisoin.


----------



## priestmer

Here is what I have come up with. It would cost around $700-$800. What do you think. Did I over or underdo anything or make any newbie mistakes???

The computer will be used for work internet and mid level games--sims 3 fable etc...

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition Callisto 3.1GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Processor  $109http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103680  

Video Card: SAPPHIRE 100258-1GHDMI Radeon HD 4850 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card  $124.99http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102837 

Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P AM3 DDR3 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard - Support AM3 Socket Phenom II DDR3 CPU Only $139.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128378 

Memory: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory  $59.99http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231189 

Power Supply: OCZ StealthXStream OCZ600SXS 600W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready Active PFC Power Supply  $79.99http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010 

Internal Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive  $59.99http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073 

Tower: XION AXP 100 Gaming Series AXP100-001BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case  $45.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208027 

DVD RW (2): SAMSUNG Black 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA DVD Burner   $24.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151187 

Operating System:	Microsoft Windows XP > $100


----------



## bomberboysk

Well, not sure if you like this case, but with free shipping its cheaper than that one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147106

Bigger psu same price:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341019

Triple Core can be had for $10 more:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103648&Tpk=710 AMD

other than that... looks good:good:


----------



## priestmer

I actually looked at that case--I was just worried that less fans might be bad???

Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## bomberboysk

priestmer said:


> I actually looked at that case--I was just worried that less fans might be bad???
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!!



The airflow in that case should be sufficient. Although adding two 80mm fans in the front where there are free ports would help it along:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200045


----------



## Jamin43

priestmer said:


> I actually looked at that case--I was just worried that less fans might be bad???
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!!



I got the Antec 300 as a budget case - and am very happy with the air flow.  Comes with 2 fans ( manual 3 speed adjustable ) and has room to add 3 more - side vent / 2 front vents.  

Not as " cool looking " as the one you posted - but great air flow.  And it's solidly built. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...ec Three Hundred Black Computer Case - Retail

If you're not in any hurry - you should be able to pick it up for free shipping at some point in the not too distant future.

YOutube is a good resource to see how the features of any given case actually work too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX_nXwX_EzU


----------



## bomberboysk

Jamin43 said:


> I got the Antec 300 as a budget case - and am very happy with the air flow.  Comes with 2 fans ( manual 3 speed adjustable ) and has room to add 3 more - side vent / 2 front vents.
> 
> Not as " cool looking " as the one you posted - but great air flow.  And it's solidly built.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...ec Three Hundred Black Computer Case - Retail
> 
> If you're not in any hurry - you should be able to pick it up for free shipping at some point in the not too distant future.
> 
> YOutube is a good resource to see how the features of any given case actually work too.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX_nXwX_EzU



Yeah, the antec three hundred is a great budget case, but a killer when you cant get it for free shipping


----------



## Jamin43

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah, the antec three hundred is a great budget case, but a killer when you cant get it for free shipping



No doubt.  I was about to get a Coolmaster b/c it was free shipping at the time i was lookin.  I have a store about 30 min from me - and got to see a bunch up front in person.  Decided I wanted the 300 - and it went up for Free shipping the following week.


----------

